# 4300k or 6000k hids ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

fitting some of these to my car but unsure which set to buy tbh .

which is the best set out of the 2 ?

thanks.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think 5300k if you can get them. Try and get the 'R' ones if you dont have projector headlights already.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

4300K is closest to sunlight. You are aware of the legality issues in the UK??


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

amiller said:


> I think 5300k if you can get them. Try and get the 'R' ones if you dont have projector headlights already.


i need h4 bi xenon high/low hids dont think i can get 5300k tbh.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> 4300K is closest to sunlight. You are aware of the legality issues in the UK??


fully aware of the rules thats kinda why im thinking of the 4300k set less likely to be pulled i think


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I put a 6000 kit in my New bravo and in the 3 years I drove it i never once got pulled by the cops.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

buck-egit said:


> I put a 6000 kit in my New bravo and in the 3 years I drove it i never once got pulled by the cops.


Your Bravo would have had projectors though so would have given the correct beam pattern not like reflectors which would cause dazzle.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of these cheap aftermarket headlights and bulbs are horrible for other road users. 

People who fit them know they are illegal. 

I think the police instantly hit any driver with 3 points for using them.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

IMO Osram Cool Blue Intense HIDs are the best lamps available. ~5000K, but as bright as normal OEM 4300K lamps


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I was running 6000k's for 2 years and never got pulled in my obnoxious clio!  May fail an MOT though, I always swapped for MOT time...Just in case. Also, the higher the temp, the less effective they are for the driver...Just for looks really


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Running 6k hids as they were much whiter then the 5k ones I run before. Been running the 6k for 2 years now and had my MOT last month and passed fine. Think it depends what MOT place you go to and how fussy they are


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

M20fes said:


> Running 6k hids as they were much whiter then the 5k ones I run before. Been running the 6k for 2 years now and had my MOT last month and passed fine. Think it depends what MOT place you go to and how fussy they are


Ah, that's cool. I'll leave 'em in next time I think then! Ta

I would agree that 6000K's are pretty good, more than that is not worth it. Too blue/purple...looks great, visibility is pants though.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been running a H7 6000k pair in the projector lenses on the coupe for the last 5 years, never had a problem at MOT time or been stopped. Obviously if they're stupidly blue then you're asking for it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Where's the best place to just get bulbs?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Evilbay unfortunately.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

4,300K every day of the week, they are the brightest, whitest you can get.

Behind projectors they are fine.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

mr v6 said:


> I've been running a H7 6000k pair in the projector lenses on the coupe for the last 5 years, never had a problem at MOT time or been stopped. Obviously if they're stupidly blue then you're asking for it.


Totally. Saw a guy running 10000K's in South Africa. Not laws like here,did look cool though. Really purple.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

gizmo68 said:


> 4,300k every day of the week, they are the brightest, whitest you can get.
> 
> Behind projectors they are fine.


plus 1


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> 4,300K every day of the week, they are the brightest, whitest you can get.
> 
> Behind projectors they are fine.


Have you tried/read about Osram CBI lamps?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

4300 for me, although they are in proper projector lights in the Supra which can be angled correctly.

Unlike the many idiots that run them in the relfector headlamps and blind everyone else as the beam is all over the place.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

4300k ebay HIDs.









4300k are closest to OEM, best light output.
Also FTR (again...) HIDs will pass an MOT without washers and self leveling so long as the beam pattern is good enough.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> 4300k ebay HIDs.
> 
> Also FTR (again...) HIDs will pass an MOT without washers and self leveling so long as the beam pattern is good enough.


So will tinted front windows, doesn't make them legal....


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> 4300k ebay HIDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may do in projector style lenses like yours. They will fail in normal reflector lamps though as they beam pattern is all over the place.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> They may do in projector style lenses like yours. They will fail in normal reflector lamps though as they beam pattern is all over the place.


Exactly. Hence saying "if the beam pattern is good enough". :thumb:

For EEC and Type Approval washers and self leveling are required to be sold but for the MOT (and let's face it what's officially illegal - doing 80 on the motorway) and what is actually enforced are very different things.
As I am but a wee lad and my car is quite modified and pretty nice for my age, I am often under inspection from the police more than most. Get pulled for "spot checks" and to "check the vehicle is okay sir..." annoyingly often. Never had an issue with a police checkover even from Traffic who were busy checking my tyre tread and brake pad thickness to try and find fault!

My car passed it's MOT without issue with the HIDs installed. For your MOT as long as beam pattern is OKAY then you'll have no issues.

*Question:

"Hello, 
I hope I have chosen the correct department and you can help me out. I have heard a lot of 2nd hand information about new rules coming into force for MOT testing and would like to hear it from the horses mouth!
To cut to the chase..... I have an after market HID kit fitted to the dipped beam headlights of my 2001 VW Golf into after market projector lens headlights. I believe my beam has the correct pattern but I do not have headlight washers or a self levelling system in the headlights. Question being once the new rules are fully enforced will my car fail it's MOT with HIDS fitted but no washers or levelling system? Or will it pass providing the beam pattern is correct?
Many thanks for your help"*

V_OSA-
"Dear Mr. Bruce

Thank you for your email enquiry dated *16th March 2012*, concerning the
above.

*HID lamps that have an output of less than 2000 Lumens do not need headlamp
levelling or washing. LED lamps under 2000 Lumens must have self
levelling, but do not need washing.*

It is not possible for an MOT tester to determine whether or not a
particular lamp is more than 2000 Lumens or not. The MOT test therefore
uses the lowest criteria that can realistically be applied; so if a
particular vehicle is fitted with a headlamp levelling or washing system,
then we consider it logical to assume that it requires it by law and
therefore it must work ; conversely, if a vehicle is not fitted with these
systems, it would be logical to assume that they are not legally required.

DfT produce a factsheet on aftermarket HiD headlamps at
http://www2.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roadsafety/drs/hidheadlamps.html although this
does not mention the 2000 lumen requirement.

I hope this information has assisted you with your enquiry, but if you have
any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us again.
_


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I had 4300K behind projectors on my Focus. Other than colour/looks they added pretty much bugger all and a set of H7s would have done exactly the same job tbh.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> I had 4300K behind projectors on my Focus. Other than colour/looks they added pretty much bugger all and a set of H7s would have done exactly the same job tbh.


Totally, got to get 6000k's or it's not worth bothering IMHO


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My 4300K looked great, didn't do any more on the road. I imagine a set of 6000K would do less for the driver.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> My 4300K looked great, didn't do any more on the road. I imagine a set of 6000K would do less for the driver.


Didn't you have the Hella celis too? I'm surprised at that tbh they made a world of difference on mine.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I did yeah but the Celis were a huge improvement with a set of H7 lamps in - in fact the difference between Osram Nightbreakers in the standard reflectors and the Celis was like (pardon the pun) night and day. The HIDs didn't really add anything extra tbh.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> IMO Osram Cool Blue Intense HIDs are the best lamps available. ~5000K, but as bright as normal OEM 4300K lamps


Be interesting to see if Philips regain their crown with their new burner. The 85122XVS1


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Have you tried/read about Osram CBI lamps?


Not tried the Osram ones no, but I have tried the Philips (+90% IIRC) which made a big difference and were very close to the 4,300K xenon's.



johnnyguitar said:


> I had 4300K behind projectors on my Focus. Other than colour/looks they added pretty much bugger all and a set of H7s would have done exactly the same job tbh.


Sorry but they must of been pretty crap xenon's then if there was almost no difference.



JMDetailing said:


> Totally, got to get 6000k's or it's not worth bothering IMHO


Depends on why you are fitting them, if all you want is blue tinted headlights then yes you have a point, if however you are after better, brighter and whiter lights then 4,300K is what you want, the higher up the Kelvin scale you go the LESS usable light is emitted.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Be interesting to see if Philips regain their crown with their new burner. The 85122XVS1


Wasn't aware of a new one from Philips. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I fitted a 35w 4300k H7R kit to my previous car as even with brighter halogens it was still like driving with candles in jamjars. The HID kit made it noticeably brighter and the spread of light was wider and longer, the colour and brightness also meant I could see objects more clearly. The beam pattern was by no means perfect, but it was at least nicely defined with a flat, sharp cut off. some of the beam patterns I've seen are truely awful, like driving with the high beams on.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> Sorry but they must of been pretty crap xenon's then if there was almost no difference.


Sorry but you have missed my point. 
The upgraded headlight units that I fitted to the car made a huge difference to the light output on the road, so much so that the addition of an HID kit didn't really do anything.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry for a thread res but when i took my car for a mot, the tester pointed out that HID'S are at the moment an advisory until a new law is passed next year. Didnt say anything about not having headlight washers though :/


----------

